# Charcoal Sales?!?



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 22, 2021)

Hey all, I know in past years there were generally sales on charcoal on Memorial Day and Labor Day weekends.  Just wondering if anyone has heard of any sales for the upcoming Memorial Day weekend?


----------



## JLeonard (May 22, 2021)

Havent really seen any as of yet. Hopefully soon.
Jim


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 22, 2021)

They actually haven't been doing it lately...  I've not seen the BIG SALE for quite some time now... I hope they do as I have been out (buying single bags) for the last year or so ...


----------



## bigfurmn (May 22, 2021)

Thought I heard Home Depot? was having 20lb bags for about $7. Don't quote me on it I was working and heard it on the radio.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 22, 2021)

Here you go. Just did a search and Walmart popped up for 2ea 18 pound Kingsford, $18...JJ



			Robot or human?


----------



## timberjet (May 22, 2021)

Home depot 20 bucks or therabouts for 2 20lb bags of kingsford regular. Just saw the ad yesterday.


----------



## noboundaries (May 22, 2021)

I just checked all my usual websites and did not find a single sale. In past years, I've noticed that Tuesday before MD is when sales are posted. 

Interesting point is Embers at HD. Embers is the RO store brand. Usually they have hundreds of bags in stock at my local HD before MD.  Today they had 27.  Could be a Covid related supply issue.


----------



## Colin1230 (May 22, 2021)

No sale around here yet. HD has KBB twin packs stock piled in the isles but priced at 20 bucks. Kind of disappointing. I have started buying Kings ford Pro twin packs at Costco for $17 to get me by.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 22, 2021)

Wally down here for the evergladers has KF 2 pack 20 pounders for $17. 40lbs


----------



## smokeymose (May 22, 2021)

Haven't seen the sales around here like usual. I've been using Embers lately any way and HD had 2 bags for $14. Got it....


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 22, 2021)

Hopefully next week.  I usually my years worth.  Someone usually has real cheap.  I still have a couple twins from last year.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 23, 2021)

For Minnesota and western Wisconsin... Mills fleet farm has Kingsford $7.99 this week.



			Fleet Farm


----------



## SmokinAl (May 23, 2021)

Haven’t seen any sales here since the pandemic. Memorial Day & July 4th are usually when HD has the sales. Hopefully they will this year too!
Al


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (May 23, 2021)

Was at Home Depot the other day and stocked up on the Ember’s 2 20lb bags for $14.99. Love the embers charcoal. But like others I haven’t seen the Home Depot deal in a while


----------



## smokewaggin (May 23, 2021)

Grabbed a couple of the Embers 2 packs usterday at home depot .  As mentioned 
 Already you get 2 20lb bags for $14.99. Decent deal.


----------



## noboundaries (May 23, 2021)

I just read several reports that mentioned how home charcoal use / demand skyrocketed last year during Covid lockdowns. It caused a shortage of both lump and briqs. Folks here at SMF mentioned having trouble finding charcoal last year.  I actually started using my grill and smoker less during lockdown because my wife and I we're feeling so bad due to long-term effects of exposure. We ate a lot of minimum-effort mild-tasting dishes from the stove and oven.

Bottom line: higher demand generally doesn't result in sale prices, but I'm checking daily. 

I like to start my seasonal year (Mem. Day to MD) with at least 500 lbs of sale- priced charcoal briqs. Probably not going to happen this year. I'm down to 9 x 15.4 lb bags of RO briqs.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 23, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> I like to start my seasonal year (Mem. Day to MD) with at least 500 lbs of sale- priced charcoal briqs. Probably not going to happen this year. I'm down to 9 x 15.4 lb bags of RO briqs.



DANG BRO! That's some Serious Grillin and Smoking! I asked my Wife to get 4 bags figuring that would last to the MD sales...JJ


----------



## noboundaries (May 23, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> DANG BRO! That's some Serious Grillin and Smoking! I asked my Wife to get 4 bags figuring that would last to the MD sales...JJ



Eh, there's always carry-over from year to year. I often have 30-40 bags in the garage after the MD sale. My wife has been saying how nice it is that the section in the garage where I keep charcoal hasn't been filled with full bags. If there's a sale soon, "Guess what, Honey?"


----------



## noboundaries (May 26, 2021)

Well, it's Wednesday. (Wait, let me check). Yep, it's Wednesday and I didn't find any sale prices at HD, Lowe's, or WM for charcoal I'd use in my smoker. I will check again tomorrow. 

Depending on how the summer plays out, I may be switching back to mesquite lump. Everything will be hot n' fast if that happens.


----------



## lamar (May 27, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Well, it's Wednesday. (Wait, let me check). Yep, it's Wednesday and I didn't find any sale prices at HD, Lowe's, or WM for charcoal I'd use in my smoker. I will check again tomorrow.
> 
> Depending on how the summer plays out, I may be switching back to mesquite lump. Everything will be hot n' fast if that happens.


----------



## lamar (May 27, 2021)

Can't find any up here in Maine either.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 27, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> I'm down to 9 x 15.4 lb bags of RO briqs.


I down to 4.


----------



## ronf (May 27, 2021)

Sam's  Club in the Detroit area has Kingsford blue bag ( 2 20lb bags) for $16.98


----------



## noboundaries (May 27, 2021)

The cost of charcoal production is between $6 and $14 per ton.  That's 1/3 to 2/3's of a CENT per pound of charcoal. 

The cheapest prices per pound right now are running roughly 38 cents per pound, or 54 to 127 times the cost of production.  Granted, there's cost associated with packaging, delivery, storage, and point of sale, but I still like to save money so I can spend the savings on something fun.

Prior to the turd of year 2020, sales were common in the 19 to 25 cents per pound range starting in the spring, then again on MD, July 4th, and LD.  40 lbs of HD Embers sold for $7.98 to $9.98 on sale, or 20 to 25 cents per pound. I'd stock up. 

Buying one 2-pak at full price is no big deal. Buying 10-12 2-paks, the savings would buy me some new BBQ accessory, sharpening stone, or cooking toy!


----------



## smokewaggin (May 27, 2021)

Just a heads up on the Embers 2 paks at Home Depot that is currently on sale (2x20lbs bags for $14.98).  There is one lot/version that is horrible. Smells overwhelmingly like match light, but doesn't say that it is. 

I bought a 2 pak at one Home Depot on Saturday.   I used it mixed half and half with some lump on my gravity fed and it worked great.  I did some ribs on Sunday, then a pork shoulder on Tuesday.  They both turned out fantastic.  So when I was out and about yesterday I stopped at a different Home Depot since I was driving right by it, and bought 4 more 2 paks.   Loaded it up in the van and stopped to shop at another store for an hour or so. By the time we got back the van reeked of chemical(Match light maybe?).   Had more stops to make and wasn't able to go back to HD. Took it home and unloaded it in the garage.  Went out after work this afternoon and the garage reeked of it.  Thinking maybe i was crazy/missed the previous bag smelling i checked it.  It had no scent/smell at all.  If you smelled the bag it smelled like a paper bag.  Opened a bag of the new stuff and the chemical smell is almost overwhelming.  I was not going to risk using it and ruining several hundred $ worth of meat this weekend so I took it back.   I was able to return it with no issues at all. Not sure how we missed it when buying it (Maybe the masks we were wearing).   I would definitely give it a sniff  before buying it.  It should be easy to tell.


----------



## Fueling Around (May 27, 2021)

No sales to be seen.
Local box store stopped carrying RO and changed to Oklahoma Joe's brand 18# bags.  Appears to be the same as RO
I've been getting the Walmart charcoal waiting on the spring sale. Also appears to be RO


----------



## bill1 (May 28, 2021)

Hmmm.  Not seeing any sales on charcoal NOR tires.  
And gas is going up.  
Oh well, at least I have a job, a home, and my health.


----------

